# Discover Kanagawa 神奈川: All your dramas are filmed here



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

*Kanagawa 神奈川県​*







Kanagawa Prefecture is Japan's 2nd most populated prefecture, at 9 million, after Tokyo. Since it is located just south of Tokyo, it's often categorized as part of the Greater Tokyo Area.

The area that is now Kanagawa was the de-facto capital of Japan during the Kamakura period. Today it hosts a number of well known and popular cities such as: Yokohama, Kawasaki, Hakone, Fujisawa, among many, as well as many site seeing areas such as Enoshima, Shonan, Chinatown, etc.








*Access*

Kanagawa is easily accessible from Tokyo, many JR rail lines go between the two prefectures, as well as a number of private railways. Some of the larger cities has their own metro system like Yokohama Subway or the Enoden.
You can also use the shinkansen/bullet train to reach here. 
I believe there's no large airport for direct flights, but Haneda Airport in Tokyo is right at the Tokyo-Kanagawa border (The Tama river separates the two prefectures).

*Tokyo vs Kanagawa*
Kanagawa has a number of nice aspects that make it more appealing over Tokyo:
- Better beaches
- More beaches
- More greenery
- More balanced combinations of urban life, small towns, mountains, and sea
- Lots of train access but not as crowded as Tokyo
- Just as international

*Pictures of popular areas in Kanagawa*
Yokohama by Ken FUNAKOSHI, on Flickr

Enoshima by Aaron Olaf, on Flickr

Hakone by Alexandre Gervais, on Flickr

China Town. Yokohama by Hajime NAKANO, on Flickr

富士山と船 Trawler and Mount Fuji by Alpha 2008, on Flickr

*Kanagawa in Media*
Because of its proximity to Tokyo and its scenic nature, Kanagawa is often the main setting for many Japanese dramas and anime







































This is a big and wonderful prefecture, expect many updates.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Hakone

One of Kanagawa's popular tourism resorts due to its proximity to Mt. Fuji, its wealth of hot springs, and a beautiful lake.


----------

